# Isnt it Cute?



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is a pic of my "stash". If you want to call it that. 
I know, I know, It needs a hygrometer and beads. :bawling: Im working on it financially. 
All in all its better than where i was 3 months ago.
List of whats in there:
Cigars:
Davidoff Gran Cru #3
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
Nub 358 Habano
Nub 358 Connecticut X2
Nub 358 Cameroon X2
Avo Signature
Avo Maduro
Avo XO Intermezzo
Avo Domaine #10
Nick's Sticks Connecticut
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne
Olivia Serie G

Dog Rockets (So im told):
Abuelo "Premium Cigar"
Te Amo

Humidifier:
Drymistat tube

Lets hear some criticism. :fear::mrgreen:










Cute, isnt it?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You can get a hygrometer and some crystal kitty litter for $25 or less, if on a budget go the kitty litter route.

Have fun.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

I plan on getting a Hygrometer in the upcoming week. How easy is the litter to use compared to the beads?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey, that looks like a cool start!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Surfer24 said:


> I plan on getting a Hygrometer in the upcoming week. How easy is the litter to use compared to the beads?


The litter is very easy and very low maintenance...I use Trackless Litter Pearls from Shop Rite, about $10 for an 8lb bag. (more than you'll ever need, until you're filling multiple 150 qt. coolerdors.  )


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Some enjoyable smoking there, game on !!! :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have had great luck with the kitty litter, as Russ said very low maintenance and very cheap, just not as flashy 

My humidity has been sitting steady and no issues at all.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tman said:


> Hey, that looks like a cool start!


Thanks. The Nubs came in a 6 pack, the Avos came in a fiver, and the others are singles ive bought except for the Te Amo and Davidoff which are gifts from mexico. I dont have the heart to tell my parents about the Te Amo's. :tape:



russ812 said:


> The litter is very easy and very low maintenance...I use Trackless Litter Pearls from Shop Rite, about $10 for an 8lb bag. (more than you'll ever need, until you're filling multiple 150 qt. coolerdors.  )


I cant seem to find any around my area. Is there any other brands like it or would i be better off paying about $16 dollars for a bag?



Johnny Rock said:


> Some enjoyable smoking there, game on !!! :ss


Ya just wish i had enough time, money, and nicotine tolerance to smoke as much as I want to. The last two i smoked got me really buzzed. They were the Nub Habano and Avo Classic.
Guess thats what i get for smoking only 4 cigars since the beginning of September. out:


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I have had great luck with the kitty litter, as Russ said very low maintenance and very cheap, just not as flashy
> 
> My humidity has been sitting steady and no issues at all.


What brand do you use?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

The slope is pretty damn dangerous! Bought my first 75ct humi like 3 or 4 weeks ago... Filled that up with like 2 orders!

Now Ive got a bunch of empties marinating in a new cooler 

That should be ready to go by the weekend!

Have fun with this man, I know I am!

The litter is called ultra pearls or something like that....do a google image search and you'll see it. Its got a white cat on the cover (cartoon drawing) and on the right it says something like one cat, one month, or something..

Im gonna pm you


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Surfer24 said:


> What brand do you use?


Exquisicat, got it from Petsmart...I think the 8 lb container was like $9 or so. Any unscented crystals should work though.....I use mine in the wineador.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> The slope is pretty damn dangerous! Bought my first 75ct humi like 3 or 4 weeks ago... Filled that up with like 2 orders!
> 
> Now Ive got a bunch of empties marinating in a new cooler
> 
> ...





Rock31 said:


> Exquisicat, got it from Petsmart...I think the 8 lb container was like $9 or so. Any unscented crystals should work though.....I use mine in the wineador.


Thanks you two. Ill look around for them.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

exactly as said above -any UNSCENTED silica litter crystals will work. White, blue, clear, whatever, it doesn't matter.

what matters is *UNSCENTED* and 100% silica.

If you can't find them around you easily (Petsmart, Petco, supermarkets, Target, etc.) PM me and I'll mail you some. I'm using about 2 oz. in my desktop humi and it's very stable. A regular size zipper sandwich bag holds about 4-5 oz, so that is plenty to get started, if you can't find any near you.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

russ812 said:


> exactly as said above -any UNSCENTED silica litter crystals will work. White, blue, clear, whatever, it doesn't matter.
> 
> what matters is *UNSCENTED* and 100% silica.
> 
> If you can't find them around you easily (Petsmart, Petco, supermarkets, Target, etc.) PM me and I'll mail you some. I'm using about 2 oz. in my desktop humi and it's very stable. A regular size zipper sandwich bag holds about 4-5 oz, so that is plenty to get started, if you can't find any near you.


Thanks man. Im sure i can find some at Petco.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

If you get on cigarmonster tonight at 11ET they had a Xikar digital hygro for $15 I think. You might be able to pick it up on the mashup.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ordered a hygro today off the monster for $15 and free shipping

Edit: lol you beat me mavmech13


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha just barely beat ya bro. I got a similar hygro and it is spot on, the most reliable one I have.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

mavmech13 said:


> Haha just barely beat ya bro. I got a similar hygro and it is spot on, the most reliable one I have.


Ya i read alot of good reviews on it and i knew it was on the monster quite often. so i was waiting for it to come up again.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Surfer24 said:


> Thanks man. Im sure i can find some at Petco.


Petco around here is no-go for unscented silica crystal litter. Hopefully yours will be better.

And nothing at all wrong with your stash, bro! The slope will get ya!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

the one avo i had was a very solid cigar and the oliva' (i had an O) was delicious!


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> And nothing at all wrong with your stash, bro! The slope will get ya!


Its got me pretty good seeing how the majority of these cigars were bought in the last month. Now im looking for a bigger tuperware box and im goin to buy a couple empty boxes at my b&m for storage. since i wont be smoking much when it gets really cold out Im goin to try to stock up this winter to be ready for the summer. :mischief:



Zogg said:


> the one avo i had was a very solid cigar and the oliva' (i had an O) was delicious!


I had and Avo last week. it was good but it split at the band and i couldnt finish it (was 2/3 done anyways), and im 100% sure it was a dud looking at other peoples reviews. And ive only heard good things about the oliva G but mine feels really mushy. not sure why. its not wet but maybe its underpacked?


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Everybody has gotta start somewhere. The collection is looking good so far.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well they say... It's not the size of your stash... It's how you use it. :thumb:

Now I uncomfortably say... Nice lookin' stash! :nod:

We're still talkin' about cigars.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well they say... It's not the size of your stash... It's how you use it. :thumb:
> 
> Now I uncomfortably say... Nice lookin' stash! :nod:
> 
> We're still talkin' about cigars.


Whatever gets you through the night :rofl:

Thanks though :eyebrows:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Im a huge nub fan. And I love the oliva serie g's as well. So your off to a good start.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

hey man keep an eye on cigarbid.com or cigarmonster during the mashups for a hygrometer if you're on a budget!

and great sticks for a new smoker...you should pm me your address


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd say you're off to a very good start. If you haven't smoked it yet..That Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne is a very good smoke indeed.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ya im pretty happy with what i have.
Since originally posting this, Ive bought a hygrometer off the monster. 
I received 3 Alec Bradley Star Insignias from Travis (SmokeyJoeWood) from ***************.
I bought and smoked a CAO Brazilia.
And today i bought a fiver of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduros off the monster.

:ss


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

That Davidoff made my mouth water. I love them but haven't had one in a while. Davidoff and Arturo Fuente are where it's at, in my opinion.

I believe Avo was a Davidoff collaboration, by the way.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> That Davidoff made my mouth water. I love them but haven't had one in a while. Davidoff and Arturo Fuente are where it's at, in my opinion.
> *
> I believe Avo was a Davidoff collaboration, by the way*.


You are correct on that sir.
Avo was created by Davidoff for a musician named Avo Uvezian, who's name appears on the cigar bands. I have had both and like them both.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I have only smoked two davidoffs, they were good but too mild ifi remember them right.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice collection! The Te-Amo is not a bad smoke, little different flavor profile that not everyone likes.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice start Chris!:mrgreen: Just remember, it only gets better($$$$$) as you slide down the slopeoke:

ENjoy your slide:kicknuts:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Those AVOs are nice sticks!!

Good looking stash. It will soon multiply like rabbits!


----------

